#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  در خواست برد اسیلاتور همه کاره

## heidari

با سلام نیاز به 5 عدد برد اسیلاتود همه کاره دارم لطفا قیمت و نحوه خرید رو بگین با تشکر

----------

*ma1369*,*m_v_b*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام نیاز به 5 عدد برد اسیلاتود همه کاره دارم لطفا قیمت و نحوه خرید رو بگین با تشکر


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس حیدری عزیز.
پیام  خصوصی میدم خدمت شما.

----------

*ma1369*,*m_v_b*

----------


## m_v_b

سلام نیاز به 3 عدد برد اسیلاتور دارم 
ممنون

----------

*ma1369*,*صابری*

----------


## m_v_b

سلام استاد واجب لازم دارم 
ممنون میشم سریع بفرستید

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس. من که پیام خصوصی دادم خدمت شما  وشماره تماس هم تقدیم نمودم. 
هماهنگ کنید تا بفرستم.

----------

*AMD*

----------

